# Introducing Phillip



## Lily (Mar 12, 2008)

The day has finally come, my little guy has come home. He is so awesome and we love  him so much already, especially my daughter. He is very tame and I think he likes us as well. He doesn't show one bit of being scared and it feels like he has been with us for a long time already. He didn't even want to go inside his cage, he just wanted to perch on our finger and my daughter and him have already bonded. I named him Phillip (after a character I like from a soap) I hope he is a he, not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww congrats on bringing Phillip home, he is gorgeous


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

he is gorgious i love the third picture


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a beautiful baby


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Grats. He is really cute.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Aww, he's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's such a cutie!!  Congrats on finally bringing him home.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Love those photos, your little girl is a real cutie as well. That fourth photo is priceless, it looks like they are sharing a secret.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Congratz!! he super cute!!


----------



## Lily (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks everybody! I was a bit nervous that he would be too scared of us but he is not. I know I broke the rule (when you bring a new cockatiel don't take him out of his cage for a couple of days till he is used to his new environment) but my Phillip loves the attention and likes to come outside and perch on my finger. He looks so sad in his cage. I only take him out for a few minutes to feed him some millets. Like I said before, it feels like he has been with us for a long time.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He looks right at home on your daughters shoulder, he is cute!  Congratulations!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it is fine that you are letting him out  Some people get the tiel use to them before the cage and some people let them get use to the cage  When I first got Spike I had to remember to put him back in the cage to eat :blush: He ate a ton of food when he was a baby. Iam glad you are having so much fun with Phillip


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

when i got stretch i let him out from day one and yes he to ate alot of food and now i have a 2nd tiel who is in quarantine but she to eats alot of food


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

congrats!  glad to hear he is so tame. great pics


----------

